# 6/4 Trolling



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We left out at 0500 and were trolling just south of the Oriskany at 0700. After 15 minutes we had our first fish on and it turned out to be a 35lb Bull Dolphin. Not too many of these caught lately. 

Hours of trolling in 250' to 800' with nothing else. Most of the flyers were closer to the edge with the scattered weeds. There were some larger patches but we didn't stop to take a look. We wanted more meat.

Dropped in 800' to get 2 Yellow edge Grouper and a few Tiles south of the 131 hole. 

A few snapper on the way in and back at 1800. It was a long day for sure. I'll post the pics when they are sent to my phone.

It was a beautiful calm day and not too hot.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out and get some nice fish can't wait to get off work and get back out myself


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

How was the grass?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

MSViking said:


> How was the grass?


 There were some large matt's and mostly scattered enough to cause problems around the 131 and nipple.

The morning rip was south of the Oriskany with grass that was formed pretty good but went away to the east.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here are the pictures about 30 miles out. It was a beautiful day..!!

Trolling 7 lines, a Squid chain, and a Ballyhoo teaser bar.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful bull Keith, glad you had some R&R!!!!


----------

